# aep land leasing



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

how do u go about leasing aep land?


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

As far as I know, you don't.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I believe you do need a permit that is good for life, I got one about 20 years ago, I just recently hear that aep land might not be open for public use much longer, anyone know if there is any truth to that?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I've heard that some land on the left side of 83 is going to leased, but to whom I don't know. I would say that the other areas and campgrounds are still going to be open. But on the other hand, with liability issues and people not using the area properly, I could see them closing it in the future. I sure hope not, but you never know. I would hope the state would buy it and set it aside for the public forever.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=80514 This was a good thread from awhile back interesting.


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

You can get a "Permit" at most local shops and on AEP's website you can print one out. I believe they lease land to farmers and such, I have never heard of them leasing a certain section to hunters or anything like that, I believe the farmers leased land would be considered private and non-huntable. Once they mine an area, it has to be vacant and "flushed" for so long due to the chemicals and such that are uncovered. As mining continues, they start digging in a different spots and close the current spot for a few years and then open it to hunting. 

I didn't hear anything about closing the area. They actually recently opened more areas and added acerage to existing sposts so?? I personally don't think they will close it, especially since deer eat the small vegitation and they like to appear to be very environmental friendly by planting millions of trees and what not. Almost all the people living in the area they are operating in hunt and they want good consumer relations. I think the real problems exist when people go off roading and tear it up, hurt, and litter. This is just my 2 cents. Good luck! -John


----------

